# Removing car from Mexico by trailer



## hando4949 (Jun 22, 2009)

I need to take my car to Tucson, I can not get it worked on down here, and is undriveable.(A German Vehicle)
I have someone going up with a trailor, who will take it. Do I have to be with the car when it goes out of the country.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You must get the car's 'importada temporal' sticker removed by Bancercito and obtain a receipt in your name, to keep forever, in order to be able to return it, or its replacement, to Mexico at a later date. I'm not sure if someone else could do that for you, even if they have a copy of your immigration credential and your passport, along with the original importation papers. I've heard that it has been done that way, but things have a way of changing. As such, someone may post with very recent experience and give better advice. Otherwise, you might be able to get an answer (or an indication) at the airport Aduana offices.


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

Is your vehicle plated? What state/country? If it does not have US or Canadian plates you may have a problem getting it into the USA. Because you are not driving the vehicle homeland security may feel you are exporting the vehicle to the USA. Could be complicated. I would not send the car with a friend as he may not get it across. What is the make of vehicle and the problem? Couldnt you just get the parts in the USA? Or are you planning on junking it? A good Mexican mechanic can do anything that a USA tech can.


----------



## hando4949 (Jun 22, 2009)

moisheh said:


> Is your vehicle plated? What state/country? If it does not have US or Canadian plates you may have a problem getting it into the USA. Because you are not driving the vehicle homeland security may feel you are exporting the vehicle to the USA. Could be complicated. I would not send the car with a friend as he may not get it across. What is the make of vehicle and the problem? Couldnt you just get the parts in the USA? Or are you planning on junking it? A good Mexican mechanic can do anything that a USA tech can.


Thanks RV and Moisheh, the car is a 1986 Porsch 944, I love the car, but have tried everthing down here in Mazatlan with no success. I think my last resort is to send it back to someone who knows them.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

My guess is that much better if you were with your car but might work.
My experience, at least where I cross, is that they still don't link the immigration and Banjercito exit processes. I left last week and 1st went to immigration to turn in visa and get passport stamped. Then 2nd line to have person go with me to remove sticker.
You didn't say whether person going north would also need sticker removed and not sure can do two. Also, would be concerned with the US side and what they require.


----------

